# Moebius Viper mk II Eggplane



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I was just poking around at Moebius' website and saw the price for the upcoming Viper eggplane, they want $29.99 for it! The kit is only 4" long, but they want almost as much for this little thing as the 1:32 Viper.
Am I missing something here? Is it a resin kit? Why is it so pricey? There wasn't much in the way of information on their website. I was looking forward to this kit, but at $30 I'll have to think about it. If any one knows anything more about it, please drop a reply. Thanks.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

My guess (emphasis on 'guess') is that they need to amortize th development and toolong costs over a fairly small expected sales volume.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

$30 for something that's 4" lg and just weird looking? Sounds like a money loser to me.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's a picture for all you nay-sayers that I took at iHobby this year.

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Temp/019_zpsabef8d06.jpg



You be the judge...


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I wasn't being a nay-sayer, (I did say I was looking forward to it) I was just curious/worried about the info I found on Moebius' website.
That being said, your photo makes it look bigger than 4". I'll put aside my fears until I'm holding the box in my hands, and then I'll make the final decision.
Thanks for posting that picture Veedub.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

No worries - it's all good.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> Here's a picture for all you nay-sayers that I took at iHobby this year.
> 
> You be the judge...
> 
> ...


Not sure what your getting at. According to the Moebius webstore, the kit _is_ 4" long at a MSRP of $29.99: http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=944

Super Deformed "Egg" kits might be popular in Japan, but I doubt that they are in the States. To me, most people would just as well buy the 1/32 or upcoming 1/72 verisons, since the cost is roughly the same.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I respectfully disagree. In fact, we've had a couple of egg-plane contests locally and I've seen them at IPMS-sanctioned contests (including Nationals). There's several non-Japanese egg-plane websites with some amazing work (much of it scratch-built).

Granted, they may not be everyone's cup of tea, but calling them weird looking and a money loser is just your opinion (which you're entitled to) and may not reflect other people's opinion.

It's not always about the price, but more about the subject for me.

I for one wish Frank and Moebius Models all the best on all their kits. Will I buy one? Probably.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> I respectfully disagree. In fact, we've had a couple of egg-plane contests locally and I've seen them at IPMS-sanctioned contests (including Nationals). There's several non-Japanese egg-plane websites with some amazing work (much of it scratch-built).
> 
> Granted, they may not be everyone's cup of tea, but calling them weird looking and a money loser is just your opinion (which you're entitled to) and may not reflect other people's opinion.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there are some people who find this kind of kit interesting, but it's probably a very small minority. I wouldn't go by model contests or a few web sites, that is misleading. By browsing the forums here, one would get the idea that Sci-Fi kit building is really big, yet us Sci-Fi modelers are a small fraction of kit builders overall.

Wither or not this kit is a sucess, we'll have to wait and see. But, IMHO, I'm pretty sure we'll seeing this one in the "bargin-bin" within a year of it's release.


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

I don't like it


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> I respectfully disagree. In fact, we've had a couple of egg-plane contests locally and I've seen them at IPMS-sanctioned contests (including Nationals). There's several non-Japanese egg-plane websites with some amazing work (much of it scratch-built).
> 
> Granted, they may not be everyone's cup of tea, but calling them weird looking and a money loser is just your opinion (which you're entitled to) and may not reflect other people's opinion.
> 
> ...


I like kits that are unusual so, as such, I'm generally a fan of egg-plane kits. I'm looking forward to this one, and will definitely be adding it to my ever-growing collection of kits.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Technically it's not an egg-plane, it's a Super Deformed.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> Technically it's not an egg-plane, it's a Super Deformed.


Oh, great, now even "egg-planes" have rivet counters.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Oh, great, now even "egg-planes" have rivet counters.


And how the hell am I supposed to figure out the scale.........


you get different scales depending on which axis you measure.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Oh, great, now even "egg-planes" have rivet counters.


:lol: Yeah, but he's right. Fine by me; I like Super Deformed kits too as long as they're done right.


----------

